# 10 HP Tecumseh powermate generator



## bvledbetter

I am disabled and cannot pull start small engines because of old arthur and other problems.
I have a generater with a Tecumseh HM100 159370P engine.
It is already drilled and tapped for a electric starter, but the fly wheel does not have teeth. I need the fly wheel and electric starter.
Other components we can purchase local.
Saw post on here but no reply to the same situation.
Also has any one converted this engine to operate on natural gas.
Any help on this project will be great.


----------



## 30yearTech

They can be converted over to electric start. The problem is that you will have to purchase another flywheel and and electric starter motor and battery to crank it over with. These parts when purchase individually can cost almost as much as a generator, so it's generally not a cost effective conversion. 

Tecumseh also ceased production of their engines a few years ago, so I would not recommend investing a large amount of money in this unit, instead you might want to consider selling your genset and replacing it with a unit that is already equipped with electric start and possibly one that can run off of NG.


----------



## duffer72

You would also need to add wiring and a charging system unless you want to jump start it and the block may or may not be machined to accept those parts.


----------



## jagans

Funny, I am in exactly the same situation, and was looking into doing the same thing. Im glad I looked in to see that the FW had no ring gear or I would have had a starter to list on Ebay.

You would need a 12Volt DC Starter as the assumption is that there ain't no house power, unless you have a decent inverter and battery on hand. Th FW is about 160, the starter is about 135. I wonder if you could turn it over with an air tool? Or hire bubba to start it for you?


----------



## Butwh

Is there a kit for these engines that includes the flywheel? 

I had a 400 amp gas powered welder that had a very large great generator on it.

I sold it with the idea of replacing it with a diesel. 

When shopping I found out that very few welders have 10K or bigger generators on them


----------



## paulr44

No, no kits available for an obsolete engine. You could probably source a flywheel with ring gear and the starter motor.
A local bridge welder purchased a large welder ($13K), not sure anymore what make or model it was, but if you're looking for something with a lot of KW/amps...





Engine Driven Welders | Lincoln Electric


Engine drives from Lincoln Electric are available in gas, diesel or LPG models. Commercial and industrial engine driven welders provide stick, TIG and wire welding in even the most extreme environments.




www.lincolnelectric.com












Vantage® 549 (Deutz®) (T4F Compliant) - K3534-1


Vantage 549 engine drive is a compact, multi-process welder with downhill pipe welding mode.




www.lincolnelectric.com


----------



## Butwh

paulr44 said:


> No, no kits available for an obsolete engine. You could probably source a flywheel with ring gear and the starter motor.
> A local bridge welder purchased a large welder ($13K), not sure anymore what make or model it was, but if you're looking for something with a lot of KW/amps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine Driven Welders | Lincoln Electric
> 
> 
> Engine drives from Lincoln Electric are available in gas, diesel or LPG models. Commercial and industrial engine driven welders provide stick, TIG and wire welding in even the most extreme environments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lincolnelectric.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vantage® 549 (Deutz®) (T4F Compliant) - K3534-1
> 
> 
> Vantage 549 engine drive is a compact, multi-process welder with downhill pipe welding mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lincolnelectric.com


I had an older 400 amp Miller with Continental 4 cylinder that had a big generator on it. I'd say at least 12k 100% duty. 

It had one cylinder not hitting and I sold it for little of nothing because I couldn't find anybody to work on it.
I intended to replace it with a diesel. 

After I started looking around. I found out that not all the portable welders have the big generators. 
We can't afford new. 

I have no clue what a propane whole house 🏡 generator goes for. 
A 1000 gallon tank is going for about $5500, last I checked.


----------



## paulr44

That's incredible that no one would work on it. I worked on Conti's a fair amount, was a very popular industrial engine back in the day. I'll work on almost anything if I can get the parts, and perhaps also tech support.


----------

